# Grroming for a CCA evaluation?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Andrea, aside from the feet and ears, I don't think you really need to worry about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's pretty much a "come as you are" event. Just be sure she's clean and brushed, that's all.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do make sure her nails are nice and short, with feet and ears trimmed pretty & neat. Otherwise, it should be fine.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just did one at the National. Feet,ears and nails were done.. Good Luck!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You can read about the program on grca.org under events/cca. It would probably make you feel more comfortable to know what will happen at the event! Bring a clean dog, tidy up ears and feet, and have a good time! You can ask someone else to move her if you don't feel like you will do her justice, the club may have juniors on hand for that.


----------



## amanolides (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for suggestions! I also found a dvd on GRCA about the CCA and hoping it arrives today to give me a real good sense of the event. Will report back on CCA results next week 

Andrea


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We did nails and brushed both dogs out carefully, but I didn't have time to make sure feet and ears were all that neatened up. It wasn't an issue.


----------

